# Nighttime **** question



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nighttime raccoon hunters “must use a game call or predator call, or use the aid of dogs.”?!

MI DNR Hunting Digest, pg. 48, 3rd bullet point under Hunting Seasons chart.

Planning to go out with hand held lights and .22’s to pluck off some raccoon tonight and sure do want to be legal.

Thanks!

John


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bowhuntr81 said:


> Nighttime raccoon hunters “must use a game call or predator call, or use the aid of dogs.”?!
> 
> MI DNR Hunting Digest, pg. 48, 3rd bullet point under Hunting Seasons chart.
> 
> ...






"Sqaulling them in" can be quite exciting, our favorite was thinning them out in barns for the local farmers when we were kids.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

bowhuntr81 said:


> Nighttime raccoon hunters “must use a game call or predator call, or use the aid of dogs.”?!
> 
> MI DNR Hunting Digest, pg. 48, 3rd bullet point under Hunting Seasons chart.
> 
> ...


It means just like it reads. You can't just go out and spotlight them.


----------

